# Green Community - Motor City



## Solomon42 (Jun 6, 2013)

I am planing to move to Green Community Motor City but I hear the noise from Autodrom and Car races is quite annoying. Please give me if this is correct?

Many thanks

Solomon


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

My dentist is in the Motor City area, and about 30% of the times that I have been there, the noise was definitely loud and annoying.

Not sure how far the noise carry to the housing complex, so if you are further away from the track, it might not be so bad.

If you know when is most popular time for people running the track, go to see if the noise reach where your place will be...


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

Unless you've been to the destist on Friday or Saturday morning, sounds pretty uncommon to me.
Matter of fact, the Autodrome is 90% of the time empty and its noise is nothing to worry about.
Would only worry if I should move to Fox Hill buildings (other end of the track).
As suggested, go there on a Friday morning and check yourself.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

NjxNA said:


> Unless you've been to the destist on Friday or Saturday morning...


Yes, most of the time on Fri or Sat...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Solomon42 said:


> I am planing to move to Green Community Motor City


Another Green Community? So now that's 3? lol all getting very confusing.

The Autodrome is pretty dead these days. I go to the gym there - haven't seen a car on the track for weeks - but then it's not the season for it right now.

Just be aware that the Autodrome has now been passed as an F1 testing prelim track, so that's likely to make it pretty busy and noisy in the future. They also have a couple of 24 hour races throughout the year.

http://gulfnews.com/sport/motorsport/dubai-autodrome-would-welcome-f1-testing-1.1214659


----------

